# Please identify that which type of molly is this?



## Aamir Ansari (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello everyone,
can someone please identify that which type of molly is this?
I guess its golden molly or Red Sunset molly, but what you people think, please help.


----------



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

Aamir Ansari said:


> Hello everyone,
> can someone please identify that which type of molly is this?
> I guess its golden molly or Red Sunset molly, but what you people think, please help.
> View attachment 31900



Could be a gold doubloon molly


----------

